# Cubic 3x3x7 at C4U



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cubic 3x3x7's are now available and Cube4You.com.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 27, 2010)

Aweshummm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

So I was the first to post about it? YES!

I think it's pretty cool though, I doubt I'll get one, to confusing.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

i hope this means no parity


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

http://cube4you.com/product-651.html

$18.99 USD


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 27, 2010)

Why? This is just stupid to me. I guess C4Y's the first though, they can say that much.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 27, 2010)

They have -2 black ones in stock... Wha? Yet, they have 1,000 white ones.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> They have -2 black ones in stock... Wha? Yet, they have 1,000 white ones.



Yea, I noticed that too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

C4U's site has also been updated.


----------



## riffz (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't find it now 

Oh well, I don't find the cubic 3x3x5 interesting so I doubt I'll get this one either.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

riffz said:


> I can't find it now
> 
> Oh well, I don't find the cubic 3x3x5 interesting so I doubt I'll get this one either.



You can still find it on the CubeFans website.

http://cubefans.com/product-651.html


----------



## AndyK (Mar 27, 2010)

Whoa, why does cubefans.com look like cube4you.com and cube4you.com look like cubefans.com??


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 27, 2010)

AndyK said:


> Whoa, why does cubefans.com look like cube4you.com and cube4you.com look like cubefans.com??



Because they're the same shop maybe?


----------



## Logan (Mar 27, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> AndyK said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, why does cubefans.com look like cube4you.com and cube4you.com look like cubefans.com??
> ...



no, their switched. I hate how the c4y site is now, it's too hard to navigate.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 27, 2010)

Logan said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyK said:
> ...



agree
hope it'll get better

I tought they're going to use the new layout here : cube2you.com
James said probably around next week


----------



## Crystl (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll grab some, they looks amazing !


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 29, 2010)

Crystl said:


> I'll grab *some*, they looks amazing !



SOME???
You mean more than 1?
No offence, but why would you need more than 1?

I would buy it (just for collection, not actual solving purposes) but i can't afford the shipping. Although i live much closer to c4u anyway. (korea)


----------



## Jani (Mar 29, 2010)

whooa the skipped 3x3x6


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 29, 2010)

Jani said:


> whooa the skipped 3x3x6



That would just be a 3x3x5 with M edges and centers cut.(like the 3x3x4)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

I've heard that the 3x3x6 is coming soon.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 29, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I've heard that the 3x3x6 is cooming soon.



thats what she said.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Zubon (Mar 30, 2010)

I want them all! I am so happy they are making all these nice puzzles!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that the 3x3x6 is cooming soon.
> ...



haha.


----------



## Imperatrix (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 3x3x5 but this cube I probably won't be getting unless I got cash to throw. It looks like solving a 3x3 and solving a domino cube twice ;x


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope popbuying will sell them.


----------

